# Slow Chat Archives > eCamp Chat: Windows 8 for Developers >  Word Search vb6 or vb5 complete

## sinankrstarica

Does anyone have a complete program for word serach puzzles and wants to help him adapt to the puzzle as it is in my country?

----------

